# HOW-TO?? Citizen Notebook Printer II with Keyspan UP-6C USB to parallel adapter



## toomanyhandles (Jan 17, 2006)

Getting the Citizen Notebook Printer II working thru a Keyspan UP-6C USB to parallel adapter with OS 10.4.3.

Ok, this has been sitting as an unfinished task. I finally got the gender changers I needed to get this Citizen printer hooked to the Keyspan USB-parallel adapter.  The Keyspan has OSX drivers thru GIMP-Print, available from their web site.

Problem is, the Citizen support page linked below is defunct so I cannot confirm the information below about specific Epson model compatibility.  There is a CUPS LQ-2550 .ppd from linuxprinting.org, but no GIMP-Print equivalent.  I put the CUPS Epson .ppd in /usr/share/cups/models.  And rebooted.  Prnter setup sees a printer on the USB, but I cannot add a driver for it (ghosted button).

I install the keyspan drivers, and I can see the USB -parallel adapter in the printer setup app (I had just tried the CUPS driver first, without the keyspan install, I could not select the cups driver).   I have CUPS working already to print to my Samsung laser ML-1740 with a foomatic driver, but the adapter didn't seem available without the keyspan drivers present first.  I could not figure out how to print across the adapter from just CUPS.

Once the keyspan drivers are in place, I have 2 keyspan interfaces, one USB, one "parallel adapter".  Selecting either one recommends the CUPS driver I just put in, specific to the LQ-2550, but printing to this driver gives no light activity on the printer, job goes to completed, nothing physical happens.  If I select the USB interface, it knows it is directly connected to the USB port, still no print activity.  Not surprising that the .ppd for CUPS doesn't work I guess, as the Keyspan interface works thru GIMP-print.

OK, I start trying Epson gimp-print drivers, using the installed gimp-print modules that came with my 10.4 default install thru printer config, with the keyspan interface selected.  There isn't a listed driver for any LQ model.  I can get garbage to print this way, though.  This is good I guess.  Just need the right gimp-print drivers... but I can't find any for a LQ model Epson.

Printer setup (by holding the arrow keys while powering on the printer) shows the epson mode as "Stylewriter", turn it on or off, your choice.  No specific model stylewrite.  I can find no gimp-print drivers for just a plain stylewriter.... or for the LQ-2550.

I'm stumped.  It's almost there...

How can I access the USB/parallel adapter just with the perfect(?) (assuming the below compatibility info is right) CUPS .ppd for the LQ-2550,  OR, where can I find a gimp-print driver set for the LQ Epson models?  Or a plain stylewriter?  Depending on what info is correct re: model compatibility.

Thanks for help;

Brian

----------------------------
email thread pulled form other forums:

According to the Citizen website, http://www.citizen-america.com/drivers/Printer_Driver_Chart.htm  this printer is compatible with an Epson LQ-2550. You should be able to find a driver for this in one of the Epson printer packages on the 2nd and 3rd install disk of Panther.

Also, here is an extract from http://www.citizen-america.com/drivers/printer_driver_faq.htm


13	I need a printer driver for my Notebook Printer II, PN60, or PN60i to use with my  Macintosh.
 We have a driver for these printers that worked with older versions of the Macintosh  operating system (versions 6.7 to 7.5). We no longer support this driver and recommend  using the Stylewriter or Stylewriter II (some customers have reported success using the Stylewriter 1200 or 1500) drivers from Apple. You may need to change the Stylewriter  Disable/Enable setting in your printer (in the VuePrint Menu options; see your manual for  information). If you wish to use the unsupported Citizen driver we have included it and  some text files below. Also, some people have reported problems downloading our driver  file. Since we provide limited support for Macintosh computers, we cannot help with  downloading problems with a Macintosh. For support on the Stylewriter drivers you will  need to contact Apple.
 * Notebook Printer II/PN60 Macintosh Driver V2.0  (567K)
 * Mac driver installation instructions (2K  - text)
 * Driver Notes for Macintosh printer driver  (11K - text)
--


----------

